# Want Houston, Bibb, Crawford, or Peach lease/club



## hoppie (Nov 17, 2011)

Looking for a lease of up to or around 200 acres for me and one other for next year. Just putting feelers out just in case. PM me if something might come up. 

More interested in the lease, but if a good club opened I would be interested. Hunt about half bow half rifle. Any club in close proximity to Warner Robins I am interested. Bibb, Houston, Crawford, Peach, or Macon Counties, if so please shoot me a pm.


----------



## hoppie (Jan 17, 2012)

btt


----------



## rance56 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hunting lease, 189 acres in Crawford County, Little-Union Church Rd., plenty of turkey and deer, $2500. John Stripling Crawford 404-550-9611


----------



## hoppie (Jan 31, 2012)

btt


----------



## hoppie (Feb 7, 2012)

btt


----------



## gotta biggn (Feb 8, 2012)

I have 315 acres in Bibb that I need to lease out. $9.00 per acre.


----------

